

Inside The New Google Tel Aviv Office - orrsella
http://officesnapshots.com/2013/01/31/google-tel-aviv-office-design/

======
jpatokal
Nice office, but the HDR-to-the-max photography makes my eyes bleed...

------
shloime
Holy shit that's nice.

------
johnWi
Disneyland for geeks!

